# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  ready for the quiz

## lynne duncan

just finished the questions - hope everyone is ready for a mix of q's

----------


## canuck

Lynne, I'm sorry, I cannot be there.  Have fun!

----------


## the_count

Is the quiz on the same day every week or does it vary week to week. I have yet to catch this event. And is it at a set time?  :Grin:

----------


## Foxy

> Is the quiz on the same day every week or does it vary week to week. I have yet to catch this event. And is it at a set time?


The quiz is on Sunday nights at 8.30pm.

----------


## the_count

Thanx for that Foxy  ::

----------


## joxville

Hi Lynne. I'm looking forward to my second attempt at the quiz. Hope I do better than I did last Sunday :Smile: 

Personal best-10 points (so far lol)

----------

